# Vinyl film from home depot - "etched glass" - good background?



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, was at home depot the other day and found this...



















Now, I've seen some aquarium supply manufacturers (Oliver Knott, ADA, etc) make similar stuff for those looking for that "photo" ready, hazy/cloudy background look for there setup.

Anyone try this? Or has anyone tried the ones made by aquarium manufacturers and have something to say?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

how much did this go for at HD?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

default said:


> how much did this go for at HD?


$20 or so...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How big is the roll of stick on frosted glass?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> How big is the roll of stick on frosted glass?


24"x36"

They even have one that is faux stained glass....it looks SO real. Would be awesome for a kitchen window... But I digress...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

